# P51 potted history gun camera



## Royzee617 (May 9, 2005)

P51 potted history gun camera footage - all you need to know about this great plane in 5 minutes... plus clip of CAAC Mustang I believe...


----------



## The Jug Rules! (May 9, 2005)

Nice!  


I swear one of those planes getting shot down had a US insignia on the right wing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 9, 2005)

Great video!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 10, 2005)

my pleasure gents... I often wonder who puts these montages together... and whether they look closely enough...


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2005)

next time credit your source please. fine short video on a hot rod of an a/c.....


----------

